# Anderson County SC Animal Shelter - Ooops



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Ooops.
I e-mailed the shelter I got Buster from about a GR pup they had there to request additional pictures to send to a rescue.

Based on this e-mail they sent me, I don't guess I'll be able to retrieve any more from there.
So, it would be better to just put them to sleep since I am not a rescue. 

Now I am in a really bad mood. I paid his adoption fee and microchip fee (still haven't gotten his paperwork for the chip) and bought $40 of supplies in order to wash and dry Buster since they were too lazy and "he was too big"!!!!!!:no::no:

All adopted animals must reside with the new owner. If they can not keep them, they will need to return the animal back to us. This is in the adoption papers that the adopters read and sign. If a rescue is interested in one of our animals then the rescue needs to email me directly because we have certain procedures to go through when a rescue pulls a dog from us. Especially if they have never pulled from us before. I can work with the rescue and send them better pics if needed.

However, I had gone to look for this dog and found that the dog was recently adopted. Thank you so much for your concern!

_Michelle Shead_
_Rescue Coordinator_
_Anderson__ County__ Animal Shelter_
_615 Highway 28 By-Pass_
_Anderson__, SC 29624_
_864-260-4151_
864-314-6505 (Wk Cell)
​


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I believe that's the same place I adopted Charlie Brown from, but he was at one of the adoption fair things they do on the weekends at Petsmart. It took me awhile to get his rabies tag from them, but other than that, they seemed easy enough to work with. 

I don't know what her point was in saying the stuff about adopted animals must stay with the new owner...that doesn't have anything to do with sending pictures to a rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers Mom*

Coppers Mom

I'm confused. What dog are you talking about.
Email me

[email protected]

Might not answer till morning though.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She adopted Buster to get him out of there, then he went on to someone else. So they won't let her pull. I PMed her with some suggestions for being able to pull.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

the pup I was checking on had been listed as a possible Roxie in her thread.
It was a GR cross and I was hoping to get her into a rescue. The rescue requested better pictures in order to determine if she was enough GR for them to take.

So....... I e-mailed and asked for better pictures.
This pup was never listed here. If she had still been there and no rescue found, I would have posted her and hoped to find her a home. This was all preliminary.

The dig about dogs staying with the adopter is based on Buster I suppose even though I was upfront about him going to a foster and eventually on to a rescue (but he didn't!!!! jealous1 kept him). I'm going to have get his microchip info from them though. It is way overdue and their excuse was a problem with me paying cash.

ACC suggested I join up with a rescue in order to pull from here. Good idea. I will consider it when I calm down. I want nothing to do with this shelter right now.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Take your time. And in the end, it's about the dogs!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers mom*

Coppers Mom

I really hope one of my posts in Roxie's threads did not cause you to lose money.

What pup was this? Do you have the link?
I am so sorry. Let me know if I can do anything!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just a quick update on Beau (formerly known as Buster). Here's a picture of Beau during one of our walks (he just loves his walks!). The hair on his back is starting to grow a little and get a little softer; his ears are starting to soften up around the edges; he probably has not lost too much more weight but he is wearing it well; and he is a cuddlebug! You usually don't find Beau w/o a ball in his mouth, even when we go for walks. I can count on one hand the number of times he has barked but when he does--wow! Nice big, deep barks. 

We actually think he has been really good for our other golden who came to us with issues as Buddy seems to now realize he is not going anywhere and that mom and dad still love him and aren't going to replace him with a new dog. Beau has really fit in well and we think he's happy with his new situation of being a house dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau and Jealous1*

BEAU AND JEALOUS1

BUSTER (BEAU'S STORY) HAS been one of the most heartwarming on this forum!

YOU LOOK GORGEOUS and so happy-Look what love will do!!
A very happy Thanksgiving to you and your whole family!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Karen- I hope you got my pm. I didn't lose money - was just ranting about the shelter. I'll register with a rescue so I can pull from there, but they get more money if I pay as an individual so.......

Oh well. Beau is gorgeous and happy and that is what matters. I guess I did sign that I wouldn't pass him on if that was in the paperwork, but they knew he was going to a foster since Jealous1 called even before I got there so I did not misrepresent things. I would have though if that was what it took to get him out. It wasn't like anyone else (other than GRF) wanted him from the shelter (but they would have if they had known how wonderful he is).

The pup that was the reason I originated the e-mail to the shelter has been adopted so all is good.


----------

